# beheaded my taper, whoops



## expatriotex (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I've been lurking here for about a year, and I'm really thankfull for the knowledgeabke posters here.

Friday afternoon I refilled my bazooka, and leaned it against a wall, which was a bad idea it seems. it fell over and the tube cracked 3/4 of the way around about an inch below the head.

My first ideas are either to get it tig welded, or remove the head and feed and cut the top if the tube down about an inch and a quarter and reinstall the parts. its an older tapeworm taper that is otherwise in great shape and works well. the head appears to be held on with 3 screws. 

Anyone else ever face the same problem/failure/mistake and care to share some words of wisdom? Thanks!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

That sucks bro!
Ya, I would just do like you said, pull the head out, cut the tube down as little as you need to get past the crack and re-drill your holes for your screws and re-assemble the head. Good to go!
But your cable might be a little long though, might have to shorten that somehow. But I don't think an inch or so would be a huge deal.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Just buy new tube they run about $100. There made of aluminum it could be welded. I wouldn't cut the tube. If you do cut the tube, you'll have to rework the control links. I'd spend the money:thumbup:.


----------



## expatriotex (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm leaning against welding in case the break caused it to torque out of round, or leave a sharp edge inside. I think either might be bad for the piston.

nobody sells or services auto tools in maryland, where I unfortunately live. they are practically unheard of here. welding or cutting I can have it fixed tomorrow and be taping again by mid morning. otherwise I'm taping by hand, and with 100 sheets to tape I might just go on vacation instead.


the main tube is $79 at all wall. maybe ill just cut it so I can finish this job and order a new tube before my next one. I think I only need to cut off an inch and a quarter.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Could you not just flip the tube end for end?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Could you not just flip the tube end for end?


Hmmm....I didn't even think of that!
That's a brilliant idea Scott! Genius.
If you do that you might even be able to use the same screw holes from your end cap to install the head.
Worth a shot.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hmmm....I didn't even think of that!
> That's a brilliant idea Scott! Genius.
> If you do that you might even be able to use the same screw holes from your end cap to install the head.
> Worth a shot.


It has a different pattern. Drill a couple holes and give her a go!:yes:


----------



## expatriotex (Feb 9, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Could you not just flip the tube end for end?


well, if I cut it down I have to lower one band clamp an inch or so, and tighten the slack out of the creaser wheel cable.

flipping it would require a whole lot of work. every part would have to come off. But I like that you are thinking outside my box.


----------

